
Show HN: Tiny Simple Hash – Passes Dieharder, SMHasher and PractRand - slowenough
https://github.com/crislin2046/tifuhash
======
slowenough
The round function is just 4 SLOC:

    
    
        function q( state, val, numerator, denominator ) {
          // Continued Fraction mixed with Egyptian fraction "Continued Egyptian Fraction"
          // with denominator = val + pos / state[1]
          state[0] += numerator / denominator;
          state[0] = 1.0 / state[0];
    
          // Standard Continued Fraction with a_i = val, b_i = (a_i-1) + i + 1
          state[1] += val;
          state[1] = numerator / state[1];
        }

